# Galaxy Nexus $430 deal



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

1saleaday.com has a deal on an unlocked nexus, pretty good price if anyone is interested. I'm still waiting for USCC to release theirs but this could be a good opportunity for you guys.

http://1saleaday.com/wireless/


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Imo still overpriced...I want one dont get me wrong, but Im not forking over that kind of money for a device! I cant believe they are still 299.00 w/ a 2 year renewal. If the price dont come down soon, Im holding off for the gs3.


----------

